# help with flash plugin



## erdos (Jul 12, 2020)

hi, i'd like to watch videos online but the website reminds me that flash is not installed.  Just wondering what flash pkg i need to installed to play videos online.

thanks


----------



## erdos (Jul 12, 2020)

to clarify, flashplayer is installed, what i need is the plugins.
according to wiki for flash, I need the following flash plugin:
linux-c6-flashplugin11

but 'pkg search' yields nothing related:


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 12, 2020)

erdos said:


> but 'pkg search' yields nothing related:


Flash has been depreciated.
The plugin has been deleted as it was removed upstream:
www/linux-c6-flashplugin11

Are you sure you need flash? There are other ways to play video such as multimedia/vlc and multimedia/mplayer.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 12, 2020)

Phishfry said:


> depreciated


deprecated


----------



## skeletonboss12 (Jul 12, 2020)

I'm sorry to say but you can't use it anymore. It is not possible, the packages related to it have been broken for a very long time now.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jul 12, 2020)

Flash is dead technology with serious security problems. I would consider alternatives as suggested.


----------



## oops (Jul 12, 2020)

www/firefox + www/linux-flashplayer (no binary package due RESTRICTED) + www/nspluginwrapper still works fine here. Deprecated doesn't imply unsupported, EOL is not until 2020-12-31.


----------



## erdos (Jul 13, 2020)

oops said:


> www/firefox + www/linux-flashplayer (no binary package due RESTRICTED) + www/nspluginwrapper still works fine here. Deprecated doesn't imply unsupported, EOL is not until 2020-12-31.



thank you!  this is what i was looking for! i used to be able to play most the streaming websites in 11.3 before upgrade to release 12.


----------



## skeletonboss12 (Jul 13, 2020)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> Flash is dead technology with serious security problems. I would consider alternatives as suggested.



would it be difficult to make a local repo for these kind of packages that can be backed up and such?


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jul 13, 2020)

No, but the security implications are the same: you are accessing badly designed web sites with a binary plugin that is also badly designed. All I am saying is it would be best to find alternatives. HTML5 made flash obsolete but for whatever reason, Adobe has kept it alive, probably for the benefit of those web admins that are too lazy to re-write their sites in HTML5 instead of flash (or forgot the site exists).


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2020)

erdos said:


> I'd like to watch videos online but the website reminds me that flash is not installed.


This sounds like something a dodgy website might try to claim so you install their backdoor.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 13, 2020)

There are a number of old web sites out there, even technical ones, that still contain flash video. Which makes me question whether the owner has cared anymore about it to bother to look themselves.



> Adobe has kept it alive


Actually Adobe will drop all distribution and support by the end of this year


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 13, 2020)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> Flash is dead technology with serious security problems. I would consider alternatives as suggested.


Flash is evil & it's design is even worse than Java.  Don't use it.  Period.  You can find a (HTML5) video with a legendary flush of anger in the net. Was it Steve Jobs?  Consider preparing a template to post to all sites that still use flash.  Do not use those sites and search for alternative sites that are written according to well-established, platform-independend standards.


----------

